# spring is here...



## nuunna4420 (May 9, 2009)

hey guys! hmm, okay, well we all know it's spring here in the US 
so, i'm just wondering but what do you think are the necessities i should buy to look great? i'm talking about clothes, by the way ;]
*I really wanna go into a feminine dressy casual kind of feel.*
also, what are the hot trends this spring? 
thanks for helping!


----------



## iadoremac (May 9, 2009)

For summer / spring, you definately need a boyfriend blazer/jacket, floral dresses (tubes, spaghetti strap and mono strap) in bright colors like orange, blue, wine and fushia and colors like tan and grey. Regardless of what anyone says, hareem pants are in. gladiator sandals cant go wrong with a pair of shorts and bright colored tank tops, sheer tops are a must and boyfriend shirts


----------



## nuunna4420 (May 9, 2009)

^ thanks! that helped a lot :]


----------



## luvsic (May 10, 2009)

Women's Spring/Summer 2009 Fashion Trends > Women's Fashion Trends > Blog

Here's a site to help you out on what is trendy this season.

Looks like it's sheer, one-shouldered tops, the fringed look, grecian dresses (I'm guessing more maxi dresses for the every day), tribal and ethnic fashion, jewel encrusted clothing, midriff showing, and fairytale romance.

Classic spring colors will always be pastels like green yellow pink and white...think Easter. Also boyfriend blazers are making a comeback, I need to get one myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 floral dresses are a spring staple as well.


----------



## nuunna4420 (May 10, 2009)

thank you luvsic!
i'll definitely bookmark that site. :]

just wondering, but what store do you think sell the best floral dresses for cheap other than forever 21?


----------



## luvsic (May 10, 2009)

Hey girl, glad I could help.

Depending on what area you live in, I've heard *H&M* offers much better looking clothing (than forever 21, which I do shop at a lot but am not the hugest fan of) for not much better quality, but not unaffordable pricing. 

*Target* is also another nice alternative...I know that some people might think Target + Clothes = LAUGHABLE. But really, some of the clothes there are ultra cute, and they have a deal with designers who sometimes create a line for them that's more affordable than the designers' usual prices. 

Some other stores you might want to check out for cheap-ish floral dresses are *Urban Outfitters, American Eagle, Delia's, and PacSun* (if you want something more casual.) These are trendier brands aimed at teenagers and young adults, so they're not going to be mind-bogglingly expensive. Also be sure to check the sale section of every women's clothing store in the mall. I've found nice floral dresses at *Banana Republic and J. Crew* on sale. 

Other than that, I hate to say it, but if you are looking for something quick (a grab and go store like XXI) and cheap (which, in my opinion, qualifies as under 50 dollars) I doubt you can find anything truly "great looking." Like I said before, I shop at Forever 21 quite frequently, but I have to DIG for hours to find items that look "great" because most of that store consists of clothes where the quality really is reflected in the clothing (since it's of cheaper material and craftsmanship, it truly looks cheaper even though the design might be cute.) If you're looking for prices and design SIMILAR to forever 21, try *Wet Seal and Charlotte Russe* - but their clothing is of similar poor quality even though the designs are cute.  

Charlotte Russe - Floral Smocked Dress






My best advice to you would be to shop at vintage stores (*Buffalo Exchange*), outlet malls, or the sale section of department stores if you want to find something cheaper without sacrificing quality. I've found great dresses from *Macy's, Dillard's, (and if I'm lucky Saks and Neiman's* ) for great deals, all it takes is a little luck and a lot of patience! Trust me, with those two ingredients you're bound to find something, and your wallet will be thanking you in the end.

If you are willing to shop online, *ASOS.com* is lovely for...well, almost anything that looks high end in my opinion. Rarely will you have to pay over 100 dollars for an item, and if so it's probably by a designer. BUT they're an entirely online company based in the United Kingdom, so shipping probably is going to be quite expensive if you live in the US or another country. 

Here are some examples (pricing is not much more than Forever 21, but it looks MUCH better imo):






($49.23)






($62.54)

Whew I wrote a novel lol! I hope that helped though. Let me know if you need any more advice! I love to give advice


----------



## nuunna4420 (May 10, 2009)

Hahaha, luvsic, you _did_ write a novel!
Thank you so much, and I really appreciate it..
I have a lot to shop for, and thanks for telling me which stores are good and which are not 

Thanks again for going through all that hardwork for me :]


----------

